# Getting my first taxidermy lesson tommrow (WHOAH!)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Can't wait tommrow my grandpa is teaching me how to do a pheasant ill post some pics when its done!

Soon as i get good ill be selling on ebay like we do now and make some good cash for decoys etc!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How did it go dude?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

went pretty sweet. I did pretty good and it looks awesome, I wasnt grossed out or anything actually. Heres a pic of my first mount


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice wingedshooter! Your on your way.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He doesn't look very long..................Just kidding, nice job!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ROCK ON!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice job man, looks great!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

